

Show HN: Capture leads like never before - massarog
http://viralsweep.com/get-widget

======
mchusma
As an aside, i had a typo in my email and it the form validation came up
saying "Come'on amigo, enter a valid email."

My initial reaction was pretty negative, as if I was in a spanish speaking
country that disliked Americans.

Shows the potential downside to getting creative with these kinds of messages,
and the importance of thinking hard about tone.

------
adamb0mb1
I feel like calling these "leads" is misleading (pun noticed, but not
intended).

Most of the people captured by this form will be interested in your
money/prize and not your product. Ultimately, it seems like these leads will
not convert to anything meaningful for you.

~~~
massarog
Sweepstakes/contest marketing does actually create tons of leads, depending on
how well you target it. For example, a company giving away their service (i.e.
6 months free) would be able to capture hundreds of people interested in that
service, then have the opportunity to re-market to those that were not chosen
as the winner.

~~~
AznHisoka
Then why have a giveaway when you can simply give them a trial? If it's an
ecommerce business, why distract ppl with a giveaway and give them a reason
NOT to buy right now?

~~~
massarog
You certainly can give a trial, but say you wanted to give away one of your
larger packages (i.e 1 year or 6 months of free service) then you could use a
giveaway.

~~~
AznHisoka
it still doesn't make sense to do it for most businesses. Most people visiting
your site already have some interest in your service/product, and a giveaway
will give them reason to not pay you at all. Why not give a free whitepaper? A
free e-book. Free content. Free tool. Something that builds trust.

------
pmann
Cool idea. FYI, when I expand the contest entry in the lower right corner and
move the mouse out of the box, the text "Win a Free Month..." drops out of
view and leaves an empty box with an email field & submit button.

~~~
massarog
Hey, co-founder here. This is deliberate because many companies who run
giveaways online are consumer brands and need a very visual medium, so we show
the title by default, and then slide it out of the way to let the visuals do
the talking.

